
No, he didn't: Obama's Legacy - djschnei
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/01/no-he-didnt-obamas-legacy/
======
lawless123
I recall he tried to close Gitmo and was blocked.

~~~
djschnei
To bad he wasn't just a King

/s

